# visa extension



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

My daughter's student visa expires March 15, 2013.
She aims to get a job after completion of undergrad course.
Kindly advise on how soon she should apply for a new visa and which visa she should apply for - extension/work and what documents she would be having to submit.
Do people generally apply on their own or is it better to apply via an immigration agent?
thanks in advance.


----------

